# Broadcom pci card wireless

## psycophobia

Hi,

Can any body give me any idea on how i can get my broadcom (buffalo) pci wifi adaptor working on 1 of my systems.

It has no other means of connecting to the internet.

I have followed this guide http://gentoo-wiki.com/Broadcom_4328 but still no luck i cant emerge anything without a network connection.

There must be a way i can try to pick up my router ,Wireless-tools are installed and the device does show up when i do a lspci.

Many thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## AllenJB

Can you tell us what "lspci -nn" lists for your device please?

Also, what didn't work when you tried the Broadcom 43xx guide? Examine the output of "dmesg" and /var/log/messages (or equivalent) for related errors. The output of "iwconfig" may also be useful.

----------

## psycophobia

sure

```
lspci -nn

00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation DRAM Controller [8086:29e0] (rev 01)

00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Host-Primary PCI Express Bridge [8086:29e1] (rev 01)

00:1a.0 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #4 [8086:2937] (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #5 [8086:2938] (rev 02)

00:1a.2 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #6 [8086:2939] (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #2 [8086:293c] (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation HD Audio Controller [8086:293e] (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 1 [8086:2940] (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 5 [8086:2948] (rev 02)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 6 [8086:294a] (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #1 [8086:2934] (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #2 [8086:2935] (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #3 [8086:2936] (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #1 [8086:293a] (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge [8086:244e] (rev 92)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Intel Corporation LPC Interface Controller [8086:2916] (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface [0101]: Intel Corporation 4 port SATA IDE Controller [8086:2920] (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus [0c05]: Intel Corporation SMBus Controller [8086:2930] (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface [0101]: Intel Corporation 2 port SATA IDE Controller [8086:2926] (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation Device [10de:0600] (rev a2)

03:00.0 SATA controller [0106]: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller [197b:2363] (rev 02)

03:00.1 IDE interface [0101]: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller [197b:2363] (rev 02)

04:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller [10ec:8168] (rev 01)

05:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394) [0c00]: Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link) [104c:8023]

05:03.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4320] (rev 03)

05:04.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8110SC/8169SC Gigabit Ethernet [10ec:8167] (rev 10)

iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      no wireless extensions.

eth2      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:off/any  Nickname:"Broadcom 4306"

          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Invalid

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality=0/100  Signal level=0 dBm  Noise level=0 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

sit0      no wireless extensions.
```

dmesg errors

```
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  169.12  Thu Feb 14 17:53:07 PST 2008

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

Adding 522104k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:522104k

r8169: eth0: link down

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

bcm43xx: PHY connected

bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.

bcm43xx: core_up for active 802.11 core failed (-2)

bcm43xx: PHY connected

bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.

bcm43xx: core_up for active 802.11 core failed (-2)

usb 5-1: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 4-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 4-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: Chicony Saitek Eclipse Keyboard as /class/input/input5

input: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Chicony Saitek Eclipse Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1a.1-1

input: Chicony Saitek Eclipse Keyboard as /class/input/input6

input: USB HID v1.11 Device [Chicony Saitek Eclipse Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1a.1-1

usb 4-1: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 5-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

usb 5-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: Chicony Saitek Eclipse Keyboard as /class/input/input7

input: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Chicony Saitek Eclipse Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1a.2-1

input: Chicony Saitek Eclipse Keyboard as /class/input/input8

input: USB HID v1.11 Device [Chicony Saitek Eclipse Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1a.2-1

cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!

scsi: unknown opcode 0x01

bcm43xx: PHY connected

bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.

bcm43xx: core_up for active 802.11 core failed (-2)

```

----------

## AllenJB

Hi,

That device should work with the b43 driver as it's the same that's built into my laptop. How are you trying to connect to your network? Are you using wpa_supplicant? If so, run "wpa_cli" and examine the results of "status verbose". 

Also try running "scan" then "scan_results" - do you see any networks (tip: if you usually hide your network ssid, it can be helpful to unhide it while you're configuring your wireless)?

If this doesn't help, could you post the output of "dmesg", your wpa_supplicant.conf file and you /etc/conf.d/net file please.

----------

## psycophobia

I have wireless-tools at the moment  :Smile: 

----------

